# new here with a Goricke



## Royce (Dec 7, 2007)

Good Day All,

I just found this site and have taken a quick look around.  Lots of good information here.  I need some assistance.  I have a Goricke ladies bike and need to find a good home for her.  I have done a search on the site and find no information at all on Goricke.  I can tell you that it was purchased in Winnweiler Germany about '62' for my wife.  She will be getting more details from her Mother and I will pass that along as I get it.  Attached is a photo of the bike to show its configuration and condition.  It is single speed and I believe it to be what is identified as a middle weight.  Any information you can provide would be helpful.  The bike appears to be really well made and while photographing her I found a lot of neat details like a stylized G stamped into many of the major parts, hubs, bell, etc.  I will post one photo but have 17 others if anyone is interested.

Royce


----------



## rwb921 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sent you a Private Message


----------



## Royce (Dec 12, 2007)

rwb921 said:


> Sent you a Private Message



Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Royce (Dec 12, 2007)

I thought I would attach a few more photos of the bike in question.


----------



## Royce (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas morning.  

I took the photos to a local bike shop.  One of the staff was very knowledgeable regarding the classic bikes.  He pointed out several unique features.  I posted the bike on Craigs list.  Had several folks call and two couples came by to look.   The second couple bought the bike to restore.  It lives again. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## thebikeguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like a French bike.Those lugs sure look Peugeot to me.I had a 60's Mercier that looked very similar.


----------



## Royce (Feb 6, 2008)

Update,  The bike sold locally and they are going to restore for a local commuter bike.  Glad to see it go to someone able to restore and use.  Didn't get a lot of $ but that wasn't the goal.


----------



## MartyW (Feb 6, 2008)

Royce, good to hear that the bike is going to a good home where it will get ridden in such beautiful country, I used to live in Manitou Springs and I sure do miss the MTB riding. 
Marty W.


----------

